# Has this ever happened to you.....?



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm not a feedee but I do enjoy food very much, I'm sure that is obvious by my abundant figure.  Anyway, I went to Waffle House this weekend and had a double quarter pounder cheeseburger with their hashbrowns and a drink and after I ate that I was still hungry, as if I hadn't really eaten anything. I then went to McDonalds and had a Big N Tasty, fries and 2 apple pies. :eat2: I still wasn't completely full but I had to go to the grocery store. Has that ever happened to anyone? You eat a meal at one place and then go to another place right after that for another meal? Or is it just me?


----------



## Zoom (Jan 31, 2006)

Often after a Burger King excursion, when I get home I'm still hungry. Can't imagine why. Maybe they put appetizers in the fries.


----------



## Totmacher (Jan 31, 2006)

I used to do that from time to time. It was usually planned, but sometimes it's just a matter of one burger not being enough.


----------



## VinnyPA (Jan 31, 2006)

I couldn't tell you how many times over the last few years that's happened to me. I go to dinner with a coworker, eat a large meal, then order a pizza after I get back to my hotel (I travel for my job). Why? I don't know. I do know that I sleep better on a full stomach.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 31, 2006)

I've never gone to two restaurants, but I do go through times when I just can't seem to get full. I make my own lunch and most days it's ok but there are days when what I am usually satisfied with just doesn't meet the demand. I often wonder where all the food goes during those times because I just *can_not* get full. 

I have played this trick though: I go into a take-out place and place two orders, asking the clerk to put the orders in two separate bags to appear as if there is an accomplice someplace waiting for their share. It's an attempt to hide the fact that I'm going to devour it all myself and possibly be hungry again an hour and a half later, if that. 

Ooh! Just thought of a crazy story. A relative of mine was in the early stage of alzheimers. We were all staying at his home and his wife made a big basket full of muffins for breakfast. He walked past the basket and grabbed one making a fuss, "Oooh, muffins!" He did this over and over again that morning. Finally when everyone had their coat on ready to leave he yells, "Wait just let me get one of these here muffins before you folks eat 'em all, dayum." There were only four left. No one knows how many he had but it was quite a few. He's not usually a big eater either. He had no idea he'd already eaten several times before. *sigh* I love that guy. :wubu:


----------



## Carol W. (Jan 31, 2006)

I have definitely done this in my younger days! One of my last forays was the cheese fries at the Lone Star restaurant. One order tasted so damn good, I had another! Oooey gooey with bacon and sour cream. Ecstasy. And nachos! I ate em as a meal, not an appetizer, and I could usually go for seconds with those babies, too. 

Sadly, age and chronic ill health tend to make appetite dwindle. (I'm just now beginning to understand why adequate nutrition for seniors can be such an issue-you just don't FEEL like eating.) So I say, if you wanna do it, go for it! Why be hungry, right?? That's one of the blessings of living in America!


----------



## NYSquashee (Jan 31, 2006)

Just dropping by to leave this: Never before now have i wished to be a steel chair.  

Great pics, Ebony.


----------



## BigChaz (Jan 31, 2006)

I order for two people on a rather often basis so that I can some home and eat it. I don't know how many of you guys eat at Chipotle, but they have HUGE burritos. I always order 1 and then another to go for a "friend". 

Sometimes, you just gotta splurge!


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 31, 2006)

Hey girl, yes I have done this before, lol. I guilty of having donut cravings and HAVING to go to McD's breakfast just to settle the sweet down, lol.

And you are HELLA PRETTY!!!!!


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 31, 2006)

NYSquashee said:


> Just dropping by to leave this: Never before now have i wished to be a steel chair.
> 
> Great pics, Ebony.



 Thanks NY, I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Jan 31, 2006)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Hey girl, yes I have done this before, lol. I guilty of having donut cravings and HAVING to go to McD's breakfast just to settle the sweet down, lol.
> 
> And you are HELLA PRETTY!!!!!



Hey, thanks SSBBW. And I know all about cravings. Sometimes I have very specific cravings for something that I haven't even had for a long time. It's really crazy...


----------



## Gordo Mejor (Jan 31, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


> I'm not a feedee but I do enjoy food very much, I'm sure that is obvious by my abundant figure.



Any lady who keeps a toaster oven on her desk is alright by me.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jan 31, 2006)

I've had/still have this happen to me. :eat2:


----------



## cactopus (Feb 1, 2006)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Any lady who keeps a toaster oven on her desk is alright by me.



Forget that... I love the Weller Soldering station, wire strippers and the cabinet full of circuit board parts.

Big brainz + appetite


----------



## cactopus (Feb 1, 2006)

Gordo Mejor said:


> Any lady who keeps a toaster oven on her desk is alright by me.



Oh and I betcha that toaster oven is for reflow work not food, but who knows?


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 1, 2006)

Yeah, I don't suppose it could do double duty...


There's also a map with little red pins in it. I think I like where this is going.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

cactopus said:


> Oh and I betcha that toaster oven is for reflow work not food, but who knows?




How funny! LOL You are exactly right, cactopus! My boyfriend manufactures rooftop control units for Porsche. It's all very interesting stuff. And those aren't actually curcuit boards stacked up, they are the units.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> Yeah, I don't suppose it could do double duty...
> 
> 
> There's also a map with little red pins in it. I think I like where this is going.




Actually, those aren't red pins on the map . It's a 1935 street map of Berlin with red dots marking public buildings, that's where my boyfriend is from.


----------



## Moyseku (Feb 1, 2006)

i usually just eat a meal at one place but i think that is very sexy to see a woman eating on many places on a day :eat1: , its great to see a ssbbw eating.

happy eating


----------



## Moyseku (Feb 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never gone to two restaurants, but I do go through times when I just can't seem to get full. I make my own lunch and most days it's ok but there are days when what I am usually satisfied with just doesn't meet the demand. I often.............. :wubu:



i think that you dont need to hide that way, i would be proud of a woman that is able to eat lots of food i am very attracted to big woman who eats and eat. mmmmmmit is great to see a woman eating :smitten:


----------



## GPL (Feb 1, 2006)

Ebony, 
Great to hear you love food so much. It is realy sexy on a girl not to count the calories and just eat what you like. I guess every guy want that.
Your body is probably showing you like food, but I'm glad you like food, lol. Your body is very sexy, so perfectly shaped and those thighs..., mmmm.

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## GPL (Feb 1, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I've never gone to two restaurants, but I do go through times when I just can't seem to get full. I make my own lunch and most days it's ok but there are days when what I am usually satisfied with just doesn't meet the demand. I often wonder where all the food goes during those times because I just *can_not* get full.
> 
> I have played this trick though: I go into a take-out place and place two orders, asking the clerk to put the orders in two separate bags to appear as if there is an accomplice someplace waiting for their share. It's an attempt to hide the fact that I'm going to devour it all myself and possibly be hungry again an hour and a half later, if that.



Lilly,
Please know that we looove to hear this!
Wish I was the person waiting for you when you arrive with the take-out food, lol. Would love to have dinner with you, you sexy!

Tight hugs, GPL.


----------



## Jes (Feb 1, 2006)

Normally, I haven't--though there's a food truck which I use sometimes and the portions are a bit small (I'm not a huge eater). Sometimes, if I want to treat myself, I'll get 2 of something and then...yeah, I feel a bit dopey about it now and then, so I might come up with a clever ruse. THough I also think 'qui s'excuse s'accuse' (she who excuses herself accuses herself), so I try not to give some elaborate story. But I totally said I wanted one egg and cheese with no condiments and one with ketchup once. haha. DORKY.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 1, 2006)

GPL said:


> Ebony,
> Great to hear you love food so much. It is realy sexy on a girl not to count the calories and just eat what you like. I guess every guy want that.
> Your body is probably showing you like food, but I'm glad you like food, lol. Your body is very sexy, so perfectly shaped and those thighs..., mmmm.
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.



Thanks GPL! I definitely love food. I mean I want to be healthy and so I walk 4 or 5 times a week but I always satisfy my food cravings. As a matter of fact, I went to Golden Corral last night. It just excites me to see so much food all laid out like that. I love it! To me, there is nothing better than an "all you can eat" situation. I'm not shy about it...MMMMMMMMM


----------



## Buffie (Feb 2, 2006)

Hiya girlie,

Looking fabulous as always! Nice to see ya here. 
Would you please call or email me when you've got a moment? 
I look forward to hearing from you.

Hugs,
~Buffie


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2006)

Moyseku said:


> i think that you dont need to hide that way, i would be proud of a woman that is able to eat lots of food i am very attracted to big woman who eats and eat. mmmmmmit is great to see a woman eating :smitten:



Thanks Moyseku. There are times when I just don't care what people think and then there are other times where I don't want to deal with people at all so I hide. You are always so sweet to me, thank you.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2006)

GPL said:


> Lilly,
> Please know that we looove to hear this!
> Wish I was the person waiting for you when you arrive with the take-out food, lol. Would love to have dinner with you, you sexy!
> 
> Tight hugs, GPL.



It's a date GPL! Thanks.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Feb 3, 2006)

Jes said:


> Normally, I haven't--though there's a food truck which I use sometimes and the portions are a bit small (I'm not a huge eater). Sometimes, if I want to treat myself, I'll get 2 of something and then...yeah, I feel a bit dopey about it now and then, so I might come up with a clever ruse. THough I also think 'qui s'excuse s'accuse' (she who excuses herself accuses herself), so I try not to give some elaborate story. But I totally said I wanted one egg and cheese with no condiments and one with ketchup once. haha. DORKY.





EbonySSBBW said:


> I'm not a feedee but I do enjoy food very much, I'm sure that is obvious by my abundant figure.  Anyway, I went to Waffle House this weekend and had a double quarter pounder cheeseburger with their hashbrowns and a drink and after I ate that I was still hungry, as if I hadn't really eaten anything. I then went to McDonalds and had a Big N Tasty, fries and 2 apple pies. :eat2: I still wasn't completely full but I had to go to the grocery store. Has that ever happened to anyone? You eat a meal at one place and then go to another place right after that for another meal? Or is it just me?



I was just reminded of this post last night. I'm not usually a fast food kind of person and my appetite is usually pretty tame but for some reason I felt like having KFC for dinner. As they were putting my order together I was inwardly wimpering anxiously like a puppy because I felt the lady at the prep tray wasn't putting enough popcorn chicken in the box. The meal ticket comes with potato wedges and a drink but just for good measure I had them toss in a biscuit. It was a generous dinner and I found myself disappointed when it was gone, I was still hungry!  

I didn't eat anything else because I was just too lazy and tired to put it together. I wonder what the heck brings that on?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 3, 2006)

LillyBBBW said:


> I was just reminded of this post last night. I'm not usually a fast food kind of person and my appetite is usually pretty tame but for some reason I felt like having KFC for dinner. As they were putting my order together I was inwardly wimpering anxiously like a puppy because I felt the lady at the prep tray wasn't putting enough popcorn chicken in the box. The meal ticket comes with potato wedges and a drink but just for good measure I had them toss in a biscuit. It was a generous dinner and I found myself disappointed when it was gone, I was still hungry!
> 
> I didn't eat anything else because I was just too lazy and tired to put it together. I wonder what the heck brings that on?



I totally understand what you're saying. Sometimes when I order my food at a restaurant I'm thinking, "Am I going to get enough to eat?" I'm always worried about not getting enough food. I don't know where that comes from. Sometimes when I go through the drive through I have to order 2 fries so that I can eat one on the way home and then still have one to go with the rest of my food. Crazy stuff huh?


----------



## LynzeeMoon (Feb 3, 2006)

I have to say I'm the queen of the late night drive thru... what would we do without them?! Sometimes, after I eat dinner at home with family... I'll sneak out after they go to bed to go to Wendy's... or McDonalds... gotta love that dollar menu too :eat1: 

I love this thread!


----------



## GPL (Feb 3, 2006)

Lynzee,
Glad to hear girls like you know how to eat!
You did a great job lately, because your belly looked even sexier than before... And I know you can eat! lol.

Please, continue with those latenight dinners, hehe.

Tight hugs, bellyrubs, GPL.


----------



## fatterisbetter (Feb 5, 2006)

Happens to me all the time. Mostly when I go to Costco. Because everytime I go there I get my standard Costco "snack": a large soda, their huge slice of pepperoni pizza and a churro. I eat tis every time, no matter what time of the day it is or whether I just ate or whether I'll have to eat again soon. So, if I go to Costco after work there is a good chance of me having another large meal within the next hour.


----------



## dan (Feb 6, 2006)

TV frozen dinners, always 2..They are way to small, except Stoffers lasagna. Sometimes if going to cheap friends for dinner munch out before I get there


----------



## ThickChick72 (Feb 7, 2006)

I'll sometimes over eat myself by doing that and I'm proud of it!


----------



## NYSquashee (Feb 10, 2006)

I had an experience like this by-proxy once. 

Here's what I mean: This one bbw I went out with once, we had a nice little night planned out, some dinner, then a flick-I think it was that Constantine thing-but after going out to eat, we just never made the movie. We stopped by this nice little diner near the theater, then driving around the block for parking at the Theater, my date flat out told me: "I'm gonna need more food, I think." After talking about it for a couple of minutes, it was clear that some movie popcorn wasn't going to cut it. So we just drove to another diner-she was a little embarrassed about going back to the same one-where she enjoyed another meal. I just sat back with a few cops of coffee and talked away, getting some nods in response mostly while she munched away. And after that, we just went back to my place.

Definitely one of my favorite date-nights. Nothing like a girl who enjoys her food.


----------



## paniconthestreetsoflondon (Feb 10, 2006)

Yeah, I worked with a girl and we'd ride the bus to work together and upon getting off the bus we'd get breakfast but I'd always notice that she bought a second breakfast to eat at her desk in the work canteen. When we first met she was pretty shy about it but as we grew closer she cared a little less that I knew. We eventually dated for a couple of months and in those times she flat out didn't care and joked about her daily routine of two breakfasts. Sometimes I'd even join her but not every day as I'm not too big a guy. It was endearing though and I liked that she grew to not care that I'd see her eat breakfast twice every day, I liked that trust and of course, it was a turn-on also


----------



## Chimpi (Feb 10, 2006)

EbonySSBBW said:


>



Do you always have to smile so bright and vibrant?
Do you like making others smile?


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 10, 2006)

Chimpi said:


> Do you always have to smile so bright and vibrant?
> Do you like making others smile?




My smile is my smile...it is what it is.  And yes, I do like making others smile. Sometimes when someone is having a bad day, a nice smile will make things not seem so bad for that moment. A smile is something that everyone can give and it doesn't cost anything. Try it sometime...


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Feb 13, 2006)

Its like I have a Bottomless Pit. I eat at Mcdonalds than maybe 15 minutes later I'm hungry again its something I"ve never been able to figure out. But I love to eat but i have my parents that are constantly on me about my weight my mom isn't that small either but my Dad he is an exercise Fanatic always on me on my recent weight gain. I think I have a better shape now that i"ve gained weight i mean i was a size 5/6 a long time ago and I was just petite and thin. The Lunchroom ladies actually thought I was sick with how much weight I lost well actually I was sick because I had this stomach virus and thats when I went down to 127lbs and now i"m happy to say that i"m 173lbs and Happy with it its just the people in my family who have a problem with it.

I need to have a man that loves my body for what it is and not what they want it to be because you have those type of men that don't care if you're overweight they still think you're beautiful with every pound you gain. I wish I could find someone like that, hey could someone pm me who is a Male and wants to chat with me on AIM I'd really appreciate that 


Take Care


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 13, 2006)

How do you feel about guys who're more attracted with every pound you gain? Just curious.


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Feb 15, 2006)

Totmacher said:


> How do you feel about guys who're more attracted with every pound you gain? Just curious.




Hi Totmacher. I can understand if a man who loves fat is attracted by a woman who gains even more fat, however, I would hope that a woman would be accepted at her current weight. Many women are not interested in gaining weight. I don't think that it would be fair for a man to be with a woman and then expect her to gain for him because it would make him even more attracted to her. If it is a feeder/feedee relationship than that is different. Or if a woman just happens to gain in the relationship and you enjoy that then lucky you. But I would hope that a man wouldn't try to make a woman gain weight just because it's what he wants.


----------



## Totmacher (Feb 16, 2006)

I got a personal reply from Eb!!!

Well, I, personaly, wouldn't (consciously) force anyone to gain weight against their will. I'm just unlikely I'd mind if a hypothetical pound or two happened to find it's way onto a female frame. Even less likely if it's the chick I supposedly happened to be dating  

Now that we've got all the disclaimors out of the way... does that mean I'm tolerable?


----------



## rusteeldn (Mar 4, 2006)

Just so beautiful


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 4, 2006)

rusteeldn said:


> Just so beautiful



Thank you!


----------



## Cinda (Mar 4, 2006)

It's funny to read this thread now. I just finished dinner an hour ago and was thinking even as I put down my spoon that I was still hungry and wanted another dinner. Sometimes I eat a huge amount and am still hungry and other times I just don't fix anything at all even when I'm starving for some reason. 

Wish I had someone to get me something. Oh did I mention I'm lazy too?
:eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:


----------



## EbonySSBBW (Mar 5, 2006)

Cinda said:


> It's funny to read this thread now. I just finished dinner an hour ago and was thinking even as I put down my spoon that I was still hungry and wanted another dinner. Sometimes I eat a huge amount and am still hungry and other times I just don't fix anything at all even when I'm starving for some reason.
> 
> Wish I had someone to get me something. Oh did I mention I'm lazy too?
> :eat2: :eat2: :eat1: :eat2:



I can understand what you're saying. I seem to have a lot of those moments...lol I also sometimes want so many different things that I don't eat anything because I can't decide what I want to eat. I have such crazy food issues.


----------

